# stuffing box replacement: traditional or dripless



## stiffwind (Jun 27, 2007)

Recently had to replace the prop shaft on my Passport 37. The Tides PSS dripless shaft seal that I wanted to use to replace the traditional stuffing box will not fit in the space between the gear box and where the shaft exits the hull, but apparently the Volvo Rubber stuffing box will fit. 
I'm skeptical, has anyone had experience with the Volvo product? Am I better off just reinstalling the original stuffing box? If the Volvo product wears out or has a problem, boat must be hauled and shaft removed, which from my standpoint is an unacceptable option. Any suggestions?


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

To each their own, but I like the simplicity of the plain old conventional stuffing box. Use Gore GFO or GTU packing material (they're the same thing).

Jim


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

My my that space must really be short! the PSS is only about the same length as a traditional stuffing box and looking the volvo (I don't like it) 
http://www.volvopenta.com/SiteCollectionDocuments/Penta/Parts%20brochures/Rubber%20Stuffing%20Box%20%28Eng%29.pdf
It doesn't look all that short either.

I love the PSS


----------



## oceanscapt (Aug 1, 2009)

I'd suppose it depends on how your bilges are arranged. On my boat, the engine bilge's much deeper than the other bilges.

I've always found it a bit reassuring to see the drip..drip....drip of the stuffing box. I use the Gore UFO stuffing and find it lasts longer and requires less adjustment than the conventional packing material. I also like the reassuring sound of the bilge pump going off every 8-10 hours.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

the downside of have a dripless seal is the bilge water gets pretty... err.. nasty LOL


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Our GTU/GFO-stuffed box doesn't drip that much. After about 1-1/2 to 2 hours of motoring, last weekend, and about the same the weekend before, I looked and there was maybe one or two bilge sponges worth of water in there. I left it.

Jim


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

I have a Volvo dripless on my B393. I have had no problems in 6 seasons (6 months each) of winter cruising. Volvo says they should be replaced every 500 hours!! I prefer a conventional stuffing box, no catastrophic failures.

I have a conventional stuffing box in my CS36M. Barely drips, shaft is cool and the water runs down under the engine and evaporates. No salt accumulation either. I'm in Lake Ontario.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

deniseO30 said:


> the downside of have a dripless seal is the bilge water gets pretty... err.. nasty LOL


What bilge water? If you have a PSS and water in the blige, your PSS is ready for rebuild
Another good thing about a PSS is you won't have to worry about losing a prop shaft, because the PSS will act as a retainer and keep the shaft from leaving the boat.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Have had the Volvo for three maybe four years now and am more than happy with it.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

JiffyLube said:


> What bilge water? If you have a PSS and water in the blige, your PSS is ready for rebuild.


 

NOT just put it in about 2 yrs ago. Water In comes in from rainstorms,in the fixed windows and a few places not found

Oh, for those that have conventional stuffing boxes. the shaft zinc can be installed a few inches before a cutless bearing if they have the strut type, it will ALSO retain the shaft

And I thought the OP was asking for advice :laugher


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Denise,
Why don't you like the Volvo ?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

tdw I think i didnt like it because the pdf file I found did not have allot of tech info to read. My boat had some other kind of dripless before we changed to the PSS. it was basically a lip seal right on the shaft. forget the name. it was badly worn but didn't leak much at all.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

deniseO30 said:


> tdw I think i didnt like it because the pdf file I found did not have allot of tech info to read. My boat had some other kind of dripless before we changed to the PSS. it was basically a lip seal right on the shaft. forget the name. it was badly worn but didn't leak much at all.


Finding onfo on these things is pretty difficult, no doubt. I think I must have the same sheet you did, verges on being a flyer not a spec sheet. The lip seal thingy right on the shaft sounds suspiciously like the Volvo btw.

cheers

td


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

deniseO30 said:


> NOT just put it in about 2 yrs ago. Water In comes in from rainstorms,in the fixed windows and a few places not found


Oh, I get what you're saying now.


----------



## roline (Apr 7, 2000)

The conventional flax packing that I had was over 6yrs old, just the fibers remained. I re-packed with GFO, took 1/2 hr and I would not recommend anything else. This stuff is great!! So far no leakage and it remains cool-warm to touch.


----------



## Gene T (May 23, 2006)

I replaced the Volvo seal on my boat with a PSS. The Volvo seals need to be cared for properly or they will fail. They need grease injected at regular intervals. They also must be burped after launch and should be checked after bottom cleaning as air from the diver will get trapped in them.

One big downside to the PSS is the difficulty of engine alignment. This is because they push on the transmission flange.

I would use a conventional seal. Very straight forward and easy to service.

Here is a write up I did showing the Volvo and new PSS if interested.
PSS Shaft Seal

Gene


----------



## stiffwind (Jun 27, 2007)

*the big question on stuffing boxes*

Thanks for all the input on trad. v. volvo stuffing boxes. However, nobody answers the real question in my mind, which is, How do you justify choosing the volvo when the company itself recommends replacement in 500hrs (which means a haul and shaft removal that could run $1,000 or more in a yard) v. a traditional stuffing box that will never need anything but do it yourself repacking???


----------



## Gene T (May 23, 2006)

I would think you could answer that question for yourself. I wouldn't put one in. I wanted to try a PSS as I have never had one, but I like the simplicity and versatility of a standard packing box. 

Cost of haul out shouldn't really be exaggerated however. I got free haulout with my bottom paint job and installed the PSS myself. So cost was about $250 with extras. A normal gland would be maybe $80, or about the same as a Volvo dripless. You will need to haul the boat at regular intervals anyway. 

Gene


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

There was something wrong with our trad stuffing box that required it being replaced. (five years ago, cannot remember what it was). Boat was already out of the water for annual tub down anyway. Other users of the Volvo were positive about the thing so I decided to give it a try. Alo the Womboat is steel...best kept dry inside if possible.

Pardon my ignorance here but I've heard mention of ceramic stern glands that can fail catastrophically. Avoiding that was one reason given as a plus for the Volvo. Where does the PSS sit ?


----------

